# Activate Audi connect with OBD eleven



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Have an s line 2015 which has sat nav etc but no SIM card in the head unit and thus doesn't have Audi connect

Some Canadian owners with a similar setup have enabled Google Earth connecting to a mobile phone as hotspot

Is it possible to do the same In UK or enable full Audi connect using a mobile hotspot


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

carrock said:


> Have an s line 2015 which has sat nav etc but no SIM card in the head unit and thus doesn't have Audi connect
> 
> Some Canadian owners with a similar setup have enabled Google Earth connecting to a mobile phone as hotspot
> 
> Is it possible to do the same In UK or enable full Audi connect using a mobile hotspot


Hello Carrock! Where do you see this? Con you post the website? In theory is possible ma then does't work....I have OBD eleven too...


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

I've activated Audi connect [so the options appear in the menu] before, but, could never get it to use the mobile as a hot-spot.
I simply don't think that the connection protocol between the car and mobile allows for it to use the SIM data from the phone.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > Have an s line 2015 which has sat nav etc but no SIM card in the head unit and thus doesn't have Audi connect
> ...


The below video 'Online Services' shows how to get Audi Connect through a mobile phone - you have to Bluetooth your phone as CAR PHONE and not HANDSFREE for this to work. You mobile phone Sim must also support Sim Access Profile:

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/get- ... vices.html

Not sure this will work for you but good luck.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Rumney said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > carrock said:
> ...


Hey my friend! You mean for TT mk3? With Audi connect Just activated?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Really interested in this topic too - I have retrofitted satnav (without changing any hardware) so I also have navigation but no SIM card slot. Don't really need all Audi Connect services, but online traffic jams and Google Earth overlay would be very nice to have.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> Really interested in this topic too - I have retrofitted satnav (without changing any hardware) so I also have navigation but no SIM card slot. Don't really need all Audi Connect services, but online traffic jams and Google Earth overlay would be very nice to have.


(What do you have change for retrofit satnav?)
Very interested.... Thanks! If you Can, write me a PM... Thanks!

Jacopo (Italy)


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Also interested here I have ex demo Oct 2014 mk3 and it has tech pack minus Audi Connect but would like google maps activated if possible anyone researched this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Also interested here I have ex demo Oct 2014 mk3 and it has tech pack minus Audi Connect but would like google maps activated if possible anyone researched this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try in discussion VCDS....At this page 
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&start=450

you will find the explanation of Audinut, a member of this forum that have done the activation of Audi connect! I have tried but without success!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Jacopo79 - the video link quoted (https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/get- ... vices.html) appears to show the generic method for accessing Audi Connect from a 'suitable' mobile phone (http://microsites.audi.com/ngw_assets/m ... ds=json_en) for all models. I guess that the only way to be certain is to give it a try.

I won't be using a separate sim in the vehicles sim slot but will be trying to connect with my Samsung Galaxy A3 - the website identifies this as suitable mobile so I am hoping that it will work. Unfortunately I can't help with this as I am not receiving delivery of my Mk3 Roadster until mid May 2017


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys

The video at https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/get- ... vices.html shows how to connect via a suitable mobile phone where the vehicle has Audi Connect but you want to use your mobile to make the connection rather than a separate sim in the vehicles dedicated sim slot.

I'm not sure if it will work if you don't have Audi Connect and therefore don't have a dedicated sim slot in your vehicle.

I guess the only way to find out is to give it a try. I would be very interested to find if it works as, I'm sure, would many other users


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As I understand it even those who have it already Audi Connect only have it on a licensed basis. TT owners get a 3 year license included from new, not sure what happens after that. It seems that other Audi owners like for the A3 only get a one year license but up to now Audi will extend their license for another year free of charge if you ask.
On that basis if your car doesn't come with Audi Connect I guess there won't be a license attached to it so no amount of tweaking will allow you to access it, particularly as you have to enter a PIN provided by Audi when you first log on and connect.

The Google earth overlay is very pretty but doesn't seem to add any functionality. Live traffic info is really useful, most of the time. The ability to Send destinations to your connect account from Google maps on your PC is very useful.
Also local petrol prices is a nice feature but not essential. Most of the rest is a waste of time for most.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on the model i believe, but if you order techpack now you get the 3 years licence.


----------

